# fromm chicken a la veg food



## Little-Hedgie-94 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've had my hedgie for about 7 weeks now. I have been feeding her the fromm chicken a la veg cat food that the breeder had recommended. She had used it to feed her hedgies. I haven't had any problems with my hedgie, she's only 12 weeks old, but lately she had been having kind of loose/runny poops. Is this food too rich for her or could something else be the problem? Her behavior hasn't changed at all. The only change in her is her poop. I have kept everything the same so nothing should be causing her stress. Any ideas? Is it her food?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, Fromm is one of the foods that can cause overly soft stools in some hedgehogs. I've used it off and on over the years and there are certain hedgehogs I could never give it to for that reason.  

For those who tend to have hard stools, Fromm can be great as it helped soften.


----------

